

Google is “pretty sure” its data is now protected against government spying - ibsathish
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/03/07/google-pretty-sure-protected-government-spying-eric-schmidt-says/?fromcat=all#!yW811

======
japerr
There are still national security letters. There is no protection against the
unconstitutional "patriot act"

------
tuf14575
This is interesting. Is Facebook "pretty sure" of this as well?

